# Florida Angler Surf Rod



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Used 3 times , Brand new Condition.........
BULLET 1-4oz	12'	Parabolic action bends all the way to the butt section. Will get 4oz and bait out past the bar. Very slim butt makes it an easy to handle rod. Paid $300.

Open any reasonable offers. Also brand New Penn 6000 Conflict.

Will sell as package or separate. Have Tube for shipping Rod.

Messsage or email [email protected]


Thank you,


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Sold, Thank you


----------

